# Trying to find title of 1995 peacekeeping book.



## Limey_Dave (12 Feb 2009)

Greetings all from an ex-Brit Sapper and one-time resident of Calgary ('91 to '96). Nice to be aboard.

I'm trying to find the title of a book that was published shortly before I left Calgary. It was a large format book that was basically a year of peacekeeping operation around the world in fantastic colour photos. On the cover was a photo of an Airborne soldier (in silhouette I think) against a lovely  sunrise or sunset (they look the same to me!). There were chapters on Bosnia, somalia, Cyprus etc, etc. In the melee of leaving the ever lovely city of Calgary, I didn't manage to get a copy and have regretted it ever since. Despite repeated and lengthy internet searches with appropriate words in the title, I've had no luck.  Maybe someone here could lend me a hand please ??

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## aesop081 (12 Feb 2009)

"Between the lines : Canadians in the service of peace"


----------



## Limey_Dave (12 Feb 2009)

WOW, that was QUICK !!
Thank you very much indeed. I've just ordered it from Amazon (last copy and bloody expensive but worth it) already.
A great book on some great people doing a crap job in difficult circumstances. Go Canada !!  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## aesop081 (12 Feb 2009)

Limey_Dave said:
			
		

> WOW, that was QUICK !!
> Thank you very much indeed. I've just ordered it from Amazon (last copy and bloody expensive but worth it) already.
> A great book on some great people doing a crap job in difficult circumstances. Go Canada !!
> 
> ...



You're welcome. I had not looked at my copy in quite some time.


----------



## Marshall (12 Feb 2009)

Limey_Dave said:
			
		

> Greetings all from an ex-Brit Sapper and one-time resident of Calgary ('91 to '96). Nice to be aboard.
> 
> I'm trying to find the title of a book that was published shortly before I left Calgary. It was a large format book that was basically a year of peacekeeping operation around the world in fantastic colour photos. On the cover was a photo of an Airborne soldier (in silhouette I think) against a lovely  sunrise or sunset (they look the same to me!). There were chapters on Bosnia, somalia, Cyprus etc, etc. In the melee of leaving the ever lovely city of Calgary,* I didn't manage to get a copy and have regretted it ever since. Despite repeated and lengthy internet searches with appropriate words in the title, I've had no luck. * Maybe someone here could lend me a hand please ??
> 
> ...



Guess you should have came here earlier  ;D


----------



## Limey_Dave (12 Feb 2009)

Tell me about it !  ;D

Normally though I only belong to a couple of forums and they are ones where I can contribute meaningfully and not just take. Nothing worse than some Johnny turning up, grabbing what he want and disappearing again  :-[

So thanks to all for indulging me and CDN Aviator for helping me so quickly.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## ltmaverick25 (14 Feb 2009)

There are quite a few others written that are pretty solid and worth the read as well.  A few are very picture intence like the one you mentioned, others arent.  If you are interested I can dig up my bibliography.


----------



## medic65726 (14 Feb 2009)

"Shadows of War, Faces of Peace" with Photos by Boris Spremo.
http://douglavender.com/writing/shadows-of-war.html
http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/used-books/Shadows-War-Faces-Peace-Canadas-J-L-Granatstein/grp155013436X-1550134361-rare.html

I have a copy. Great photos.


----------



## Limey_Dave (15 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation Medic, I'll give that a look on amazon.

Mav', that bibliography list would be fantastic when you get a chance to dig it up.

Cheers guys,
Dave


----------



## ltmaverick25 (15 Feb 2009)

Here it is

Bibliography
Dawson, Grant. "Here is Hell": Canada's Engagement in Somalia. Vancouver: UBC Press, 2007. 
Dorn, A. Walter. "Peacekeeping then, Now and always." Canadian Military Journal 6, no. 4 (winter, 2005): 105. 
Dorn, Walter. "Canada: The Once and Future Peacekeeper?" Peace Magazine 22, no. 4 (Oct-Dec, 2006): 16. 
Findlay, Trevor. Blue Helmets' First War? : Use of Force by the UN in the Congo, 1960-64. Clementsport, NS: Canadian Peacekeeping Press, 1999. 
Gaffen, Fred. In the Eye of the Storm: A History of Canadian Peacekeeping. Toronto:        Deneau & Wayne, 1987. 
Gammer, Nicholas. From Peacekeeping to Peacemaking: Canada's Response to the Yugoslav Crisis. Foreign Policy, Security, and Strategic Studies. Montreal: McGill-Queen's University Press, 2001. 
Granatstein, J. L. "War and Peacekeeping: "the Military History of an Unmilitary People."." Beaver [Canada] 1994- 74, no. 6 (1995): 41-53. 
Granatstein, J. L. War and Peacekeeping : From South Africa to the Gulf -- Canada's Limited Wars. Toronto: Key Porter Books, 1991. 
Granatstein, J. L. and Douglas Lavender. Shadows of War, Faces of Peace: Canada's Peacekeepers. Toronto: Key Porter Books, 1992. 
Maloney, Sean M. "Insights into Canadian Peacekeeping Doctrine." Military Review 76, no. 2 (1996): 12-23. 
Maloney, Sean M. Canada and UN Peacekeeping : Cold War by Other Means, 1945-1970. St. Catharines, Ont.: Vanwell Pub., 2002.


----------

